# Pamācības >  Kā saslēgt ģeneratoru.

## Rudzix

Labdien.
Manās rokās ir nonācis ģenerators Bosch N1 29/80A
Ir doma šo to pakonstruēt, gribu saslēgt tā lai griežot kādi 3000 apgriezieni/min viņš lādētu akumulatoru.
Man stāstija ka saslēdzot kontaktu B+ ar akumulatora+, kontaktuD+ ķēdē ar 2w 12v lampiņu un tad ar akumulatora + un ģeneratora massu pievienojot pie akumulatora massas vajadzētu griežot lādēt bet pieliekot testeri nekas nenotika.
Cik saprotu tad šim ģeneratoram vajag ierosmi ko arī dod tas akumulators.
Tad kā ir jāslēdz šis ģenerators pie akumulatora lai to griežot akumulators tiktu lādēts, ceru ka kāds no visa šitā kaut ko saprata un spēs man palīdzēt.  ::

----------


## Rudzix

Šī ir tā shēma kā man teica saslēgt bet negāja, kas tur nav pareiz?

----------


## garais05

Slēgumā viss pareizi! Atliek tikai viens secinājums-ģeņģeris nav darba kārtībā!

----------


## Rudzix

Bet tad tā arī jābūt ka tā spuldzīte visu laiku degs?
Jā tā arī varētu būt jo nav zināms šancē viņš vai nē.

----------


## defs

> Bet tad tā arī jābūt ka tā spuldzīte visu laiku degs?
> Jā tā arī varētu būt jo nav zināms šancē viņš vai nē.


 Man liekas,ka vajadzētu nodzist.Spuldzīte sākuma padod spriegumu uz ierosmi.Ģeneratorā ir vēl mazās diodes,kas ģeneratoram strādājot dod ierosmi pa taisno uz dačiku.Tas nozīmē,ka uz abiem spuldzītes galiem ir vienads spriegums.Vēl skaties,vai dačiks nav beigts,oglītes nodilušas?

----------


## Rudzix

Par datčiku tu domā to tableti?
Kā var noteikt vai viņš ir vai nav beigts?
Oglītes jau skatījos nodilušas vēl nav.

----------


## Tārps

Cik voltīgs tad ir tas ģenerators ? Izlasīt uz plāksnītes !

----------


## defs

Dačiku pārbauda sekojoši: dačiku pieslēdz pie regulējama barošanas bloka,kuram var nomērīt izejā spriegumu.Tev vajag 0...15V.Un tai tabletei viens gals ir masa,parasti uz nostiprināšanas skrūvi,tad otrs,kur piesprauž klāt štekeri.Uz tiem jāpadod spriegums no barokļa /masa "-",štekeris "+"/.Pie oglītēm pieliksi nelielas jaudas spuldzīti.Un tad lēnām dosi virsū spriegumu tai tabletei.Spuldzīte lēnām iedegsies un kaut kur pie 14V  /+- 0,2V apmēram/nodzisīs.Ja tā viss notiek,tad tablete vesela. Tava gadijumā iespējams,ka spuldzīte neiedegas vispār-tad tā tablete beigta.Ja gadijumā pie noteiktā sprieguma nenodziest,tad arī beigta.Es pieņemu,ka runa par auto ģeneratoru,kas uz 14V strādā.

----------


## Tārps

Ne tik strauji , defs !  Mēdz būt arī regulatori, kas dod ierosmes tinumam " - ". Oglei tad padod + , bet no otras iet uz regulatoru un dabū mīnusu.

----------


## next

kautko te dikti gudru staasta.
man domaat vajag padot uz ierosmi +12v un ja tad rotoru ar roku nevar pagriezt tad ogles un rotors veseli un regulators arii shtromi cauri laizh.

----------


## Rudzix

Ģenerators 14v
Ja padod 12v tad ģeneratoru ir grūti pagriezt un griežās ar sitieniem.
Šeit būs pārs bildes http://foto1.inbox.lv/rudax5/15-10-2010/DSC01573.jpg

----------


## defs

> Ne tik strauji , defs !  Mēdz būt arī regulatori, kas dod ierosmes tinumam " - ". Oglei tad padod + , bet no otras iet uz regulatoru un dabū mīnusu.


  Ja nav izlasams,kas tur virsū rakstīts,tad var nofotografēt-Bosh pa gabalu pazīstams. Bošnieka dačiku visi par "tableti" saukā. Un tam ir tā ka jau rakstiju.

----------


## defs

http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/preisve ... r=1&foto=1
šitāds?

----------


## Rudzix

Šitāds http://foto1.inbox.lv/rudax5/15-10-2010/DSC01573.jpg
tāds pats vien ir tikai pēdējie divi cipari sērijas numurā atškirās.
A ko dara tas kantainais bildē var redzēt ar vienu vadu pieslēgts (izskatās pēc kondensatora)?Viņš nevar būt pie vainas?

----------


## defs

Kondensators diez vai pie vainas /vari pat atvienot/,tas laikam bija domāts,lai nečirkst radio. Mēģini kādā šrotā dabūt to tableti.Jauna kreisā maksās kādu 5,-ls,šrotā varbūt pa latu dabūsi.Īstās firmas Bosh ir dārgas. /ja negribas ķēpāties ar baudīšanu/.

----------


## next

Paga, noskaidrojaam tak ka ierosmes straava iet cauri un rotoram mag lauks ir.
Savukaart stators un taisngriezis ir droshas un ilgmuuzhiigas gjeneratora daljas.
Driizaak jau probleema ar pashu paarbaudi.
Staasti, ar ko griez rotoru, ar ko slogo izeju, kaa meeri spriegumus?

----------


## ezis666

+ viņš sāk strādāt tikai no kādiem 1500-2000apg.

----------


## Rudzix

Jā problēma bija pašā pārbaudē.Slīdēja siksna pa skriemeli un negrieza apgriezienus cik vajag kā nospriegoju siksnu viss aizgāja pie kādiem 2500rpm sāk lādēt un lampiņa izslēdzās.Paldies visiem kas palīdzēja  ::

----------

